
Migrating cdnjs to serverless with Workers KV - kiyanwang
https://blog.cloudflare.com/migrating-cdnjs-to-serverless-with-workers-kv/
======
SahAssar
The benefit of this sort of public CDN is getting lower and lower because of
cache-partitioning within browsers to prevent fingerprinting, smarter bundling
if you are using a good bundler and packing critical resources into an initial
bundle.

IMO these sort of CDN's should not be used. If you are a small player but with
a global audience you should not include heavy JS/CSS libs (really, nobody
should). If you are a reigonal medium-sized player then your users are
probably closeby your server or you are already using a CDN for your main
content. If you are a large player then you should already have a content
delivery strategy or you have larger problems than loading the libs cdnjs
have.

If you do SRI and proper bundle optimization of your own app and your users
browsers do cache-partitioning you loose almost every benefit and only get the
downsides of being reliant on another point of failure.

This is besides the fact that centralizing more of the internet to cloudflare,
google, amazon, microsoft and so on is just plain "A Bad Idea".

~~~
jgrahamc
_If you are a small player but with a global audience you should not include
heavy JS /CSS libs (really, nobody should)._

That seems like a foolish thing to say, why should a small player with a
global audience arbitrarily restrict themselves to not using "heavy"
JavaScript or CSS?

~~~
SahAssar
Because if you are a small player you have a smaller team and can more easily
take those decisions.

This is partially based on personal experiences, when I have worked in small
organizations I can get a change through by just proving it works but if it's
within a large organization then there are a lot more people to convince and
the processes take a lot more time.

